# Federal investigative service agent



## dirty andy (Aug 23, 2015)

They showed up at my job looking for me. To the best of my research they just do interviews involving background checks of people that are trying to get federal jobs with security clearance, but I really don't know any people involved with shit like that and I don't know why they're looking for me. I'm all twacked out about it lol does anyone have any info? Lol halp me, fucking Feds are aftah me!!!!


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 23, 2015)

Did you apply for a Federal job?

Could somebody have used your name as a reference?


----------



## Art101 (Aug 23, 2015)

Do you know anyone in the military.Like was said they may be doing a background check on someone and need to talk.


----------



## psychofoamer (Aug 23, 2015)

RuN! They are there to take you to a fema camp! Be afraid


----------



## dirty andy (Aug 24, 2015)

I have to stop smoking crack before work.... But I don't know anyone in the military and whoever thought it was a good idea to use my name as a reference is.... A fool. Still tweaked at work I'm running the fry station watching both doors and I have the ladder positioned above the walk in cooler so I can crawl into the ceilin if they come knocking.

Love you guys


----------



## Odin (Aug 24, 2015)

dirty andy said:


> Still tweaked at work I'm running the fry station



::woot::

Dude wish I was there. I'd have your back with a semi automatic potato gun.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 24, 2015)

Maybe they're looking for another "Dirty Andy".

Here's the Inspector General for the Federal Investigative Service. He doesn't want to put you in prison, he wants to be your friend







Ah, don't worry about it. If you're curious, give them a call. I'll shoot you their number if you send me a pm. I want a Federal Job too!


----------



## Odin (Aug 24, 2015)

::finger::


----------



## Dmac (Aug 24, 2015)

Did they show any ID or leave a card or anyway to get a hold of them?


----------



## Odin (Aug 24, 2015)

dmac66 said:


> Did they show any ID or leave a card or anyway to get a hold of them?







Let me see ya just bounce it with me
Just bounce with me
Just bounce it with me c'mon
Let me see ya just slide with me
Just slide with me
Just slide with me c'mon
Let me see ya take a walk with me
Just walk it with me
Take a walk with me c'mon
And make your neck work
Now freeze...


----------



## dirty andy (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah hey left a card special agent John Snedden with the office of personnel management federal investigative services what does this mean ? O.0


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 24, 2015)

Could just be a mistake. They might have just linked you to someone who you've had brief contact with or some hoo haw. I wouldn't worry. Fuck it give him a call. Ask why you've been contacted etc.


----------



## 4t7 (Aug 24, 2015)

dirty andy said:


> Yeah hey left a card special agent John Snedden with the office of personnel management federal investigative services what does this mean ? O.0


It means it's time to go to mexico [emoji16]


----------



## MattpNOVA (Aug 31, 2015)

My thoughts- If the investigator is from the office of personnel management, I would think they are following up on a reference for someone else that could have put you down as a person they have known in the last 10ish years so they could get a job with a clearance...


----------



## dirty andy (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks bud


----------

